# Leased car - Move to Canada?



## wyb (Jul 10, 2008)

or become a US citizen. If you want a good immigration attorney, let me know. Mine was excellent and I became a US citizen this year... of course - I did not come from a country with major flags and issues, but my immigration attorney knows all about that - he was Iranian many moons ago!


----------



## Surdy (Nov 12, 2005)

That's a bummer! I don't know what to say! Montreal is sure a fun city and worth the experience. Just work on BMWFS on the 30 day angle saying you would need a letter every thirty days to cross the border. Maybe that will help them see the light.


----------



## alejotrujillo (Feb 26, 2008)

wyb said:


> or become a US citizen. If you want a good immigration attorney, let me know. Mine was excellent and I became a US citizen this year... of course - I did not come from a country with major flags and issues, but my immigration attorney knows all about that - he was Iranian many moons ago!


I've been working (and paying) towards that for the last 11 years. I am finally starting the green card process before the end of the year, and then it's all downhill from there. I have a very good lawyer, but it just takes time.

I appreciate the offer anyways :thumbup:


----------



## alejotrujillo (Feb 26, 2008)

Surdy said:


> That's a bummer! I don't know what to say! Montreal is sure a fun city and worth the experience. Just work on BMWFS on the 30 day angle saying you would need a letter every thirty days to cross the border. Maybe that will help them see the light.


I think that's my only way out!

Thank you VERY much Surdy, you have been GREAT :thumbup:

I will let you guys know as soon as this "soap opera" comes to a conclusion.


----------



## ZoomVT (May 30, 2008)

i believe this is much easier if you cross the border driving the car. if thats the case. ship the car to Vermont, and drive it across. the border is less than 30 minutes from Burlington, which is the major airport in the state.

by the way, is your passport from a country that starts with P and ends in a U?


----------



## neill (Oct 4, 2004)

BMW FS has the 30 day restriction mainly due to the fact that a Canadian car in the US (and vice versa) becomes an essentially non-seizable asset once it crosses the border - liens registered here are hard to enforce in the US....


----------



## alejotrujillo (Feb 26, 2008)

ZoomVT said:


> i believe this is much easier if you cross the border driving the car. if thats the case. ship the car to Vermont, and drive it across. the border is less than 30 minutes from Burlington, which is the major airport in the state.
> 
> by the way, is your passport from a country that starts with P and ends in a U?


Thanks for the info!

My passport is from Colombia. I've travelled all over the world and it's always an issue when I go through immigration. I fully understand why and I'm used to it but it won't help in this case one bit.


----------



## ZoomVT (May 30, 2008)

well i can tell you that the Highgate, VT border is quite possibly the easiest border to cross into Canada. you can fly here, get your car dropped here and drive the 2o minutes to the border and drive your car across.


----------



## pilotman (Feb 2, 2006)

Surdy said:


> Legal prostitution in Canada??? Don't think so! It's just that they don't actively prosecute johns.:thumbup:


absolutely, I am an attorney and am pretty familiar with cross border law since we are so close to canada.

Windsor actually licenses escorts, its perfectly legal to exchange money for sex in Windsor.

******************************************

Is Windsor the Super Sin City?
Canadian town's sex trade may lure game revelers to cross border.
Louis Aguilar / The Detroit News
WINDSOR -- The testosterone-charged throngs of Super Bowl XL may temporarily turn this pleasant border town into Sin City North. 
There are things you can get in Windsor that you cannot legally get in Metro Detroit. Cuban cigars. All-nude strip clubs. Sex for money.

Canadian law permits the exchange of money for sex between consenting adults. It doesn't allow brothels. It doesn't allow public solicitation, as in street corners or pimps. But it does allow for escort services, where once an escort and a client get behind closed doors, say in a hotel room, they can agree to do many things, including have sex.


----------

